# maybe going 2 buy 1st dig cam, thinking about Nikon d3100 or d90? Or d300? which one?



## kalliela (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys, just wondering your opinions on which camera I should buy and why. I can't really afford much more than 700-800 bucks so it limits me to a few choices on cameras and/or camera bodies. Not even sure if I can get a d300 for 800 bucks. I was also thinking of a d2x? But don't think I can afford that, even used. So, which one would you pick? I do landscape and portraits. Thinking of doing weddings at some point but not sure about that one though! Would like something new but if I got the d300 may have to be a used one. Thanks!!!


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2011)

How much can you spend on lenses?

Landscape lenses (wide angle) are not well suited to doing portraiture and portraiture lenses (standard to telephoto) are not well suited to doing landscape.

Used D300's (not the D300s) in good condition and reasonable shutter actuation counts sell for about $900, body only.

Used D90's in good condition and reasonable shutter actuation counts sell for about $650, body only.

Used D3100 with the kit AF-S 18-55 mm f.3.5-5.6G lens and in good condition sell for about $575.


----------



## kalliela (Mar 2, 2011)

I just bought a Nikon 50mm af lens 1.8 for about 100 bucks new. Not sure what other lenses I would get, maybe I'll try to save up for one. I have an af 28-210 Tokina lens, that is ok but may trade for different one. I think in a few months, I will try to get another Nikon lens, perhaps a telephoto or wide angle. Not sure how much I will be able to spend though! I heard the 3100 has a body that isn't compatible with the fixed focal length lenses like the one 50mm 1.8 lens I have, is that true? Ya, I would like a 300s but way out of my budget. D90 looks like it's more in my range, I may just get that one, I will still have to think about it! Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Baje212 (Mar 2, 2011)

I was also considering the D90 vs the D3100 but for about $200 less the D3100 offers 14.2 MB vs 12.3.... SDXC capability... better ISO sensitivity and better HD video. You may loose a very little in frames per second but for your line of photography you won't miss it. Happy with my 3100.... great choice for the long run.


----------



## KmH (Mar 2, 2011)

kalliela said:


> I just bought a Nikon 50mm af lens 1.8 for about 100 bucks new. Not sure what other lenses I would get, maybe I'll try to save up for one. I have an af 28-210 Tokina lens, that is ok but may trade for different one. I think in a few months, I will try to get another Nikon lens, perhaps a telephoto or wide angle. Not sure how much I will be able to spend though! I heard the 3100 has a body that isn't compatible with the fixed focal length lenses like the one 50mm 1.8 lens I have, is that true? Ya, I would like a 300s but way out of my budget. D90 looks like it's more in my range, I may just get that one, I will still have to think about it! Thanks for your reply!


Nikon has used the same lens mount since 1959. Of course cameras today have a lot more electronics in them, so with only a few specialty exceptions all Nikon lenses mount and will work on all Nikon cameras.

The older lenses may not meter, or auto focus, or neither.

So, the AF 50 mm f/1.8D lens is compatible with the D3100, but neither the lens nor the D3100 have a focus motor so the 50 mm f/1.8 has to be manually focused. But, the 50 mm f/1.8 does have the electronics needed to communicate focus information to the D3100 so it can light the in-focus indicator in the D3100's viewfinder when focus has been achieved. You take the place of the focus motor when you turn the lens focus ring.


----------



## Jtoomuch (Mar 5, 2011)

I have D90 and I have been extremely pleased with it for all applications. I have never used a 3100, but I can recommend the D90.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 5, 2011)

Check out the D7000, its between a D90 and a D300s. 

Unless you're buying used, then buy the D300.


----------



## KmH (Mar 5, 2011)

Baje212 said:


> I was also considering the D90 vs the D3100 but for about $200 less the D3100 offers 14.2 MB vs 12.3.... SDXC capability... better ISO sensitivity and better HD video. You may loose a very little in frames per second but for your line of photography you won't miss it. Happy with my 3100.... great choice for the long run.


The 2 MP (not MB) difference is negligible. The D90 was the first dSLR to also have video, and the D3100 was launched a couple years later, so no doubt Nikon gave it somewhat better capability.

The D90 has slightly better usable ISO sensitivity, more dynamic range, and a tick better color depth. http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/en/Camera-Sensor/Compare/Compare-sensors/(appareil1)/439%7C0/(appareil2)/664%7C0/(onglet)/0/(brand)/Nikon/(brand2)/Nikon

By buying the D3100 you didn't get:

a focus motor in the camera body
a top LCD
2 command wheels
CLS Commander Mode
exposure bracketing
cannot use the $15 ML-L3 wireless remote
and some other stuff
Though you don't have a focus motor in the D3100, you can manually focus those sweet, sharp as a tack, AF (not AF-S or AF-I) lenses like the:

AF 50 mm f/1.8D
the killer AF 24-85 f/2.8-4D (with 1:2 macro)
about the best bokeh on the planet - AF 85 mm f/1.4D "Cream Machine"
or the pro quality AF 80-200 f/2.8D.
or buy their more expensive AF-S counter parts so you have auto focus.


----------

